# C RESTAURANT BILLING SYSTEM project: Helpe me pleas



## saam

Heloo, every body,,

Please help me, this my project in c programme which is: as follow:

THE QUESTION: RESTAURANT BILLING SYSTEM
Write a program in C to computerize the billing system of a restaurant. The customer bill is charged
based on the following information:
• Assume that the restaurant offers the following menu (the price of each item for each adult is
shown to the right of the item):
1. Fish and Chips RM15.80
2. Spaghetti RM10.50
3. T-Bone Steak RM19.00
4. Chicken Chop RM14.00
5. Chicken Maryland RM12.00
6. Red Lobster RM22.00
7. Seafood Platter RM16.00
• The prices per person shown are inclusive of drinks. Children’s meals will cost 60% of adult
meals.
• A tax rate, currently 5%, is added to the total bill.
• User is able to input the new or edit items in the restaurant menu along with their prices.
• To attract more customers to this restaurant, the owner wants to give discount. This discount
depends on the amount of the total bill:
 If the bill is less than RM10.00, the discount is 0.5%.
 If the bill is at least RM10.00 but less than RM20.00, the discount is 1.0%.
 If the bill is at least RM20.00 but less than RM30.00, the discount is 1.5%.
 If the bill is at least RM30.00 but less RM40.00,

which is:



Code:


#include<stdio.h>
#include<string.h>
#include<stdlib.h>


double price[7] = {15.80 , 10.50 , 19.00 , 14.00 , 12.00 , 22.00 , 16.00 };
double mealTaxPrices[7];
int adultNumber,childNumber;


void printMeals();
void orderMeals();
double orderForAdult();
double orderForChildren();
int main()
{
    char response = 'y';
    
     
     printMeals();
     while(response == 'y'|| response == 'Y')
    {
            printf("please enter number of adults  :");
            scanf("%d",&adultNumber);
            
            printf("please enter number of children:");
            scanf("%d",&childNumber);
            
                       
            orderMeals();
            
            printf("\nwould you like to continue(y/n):");
            scanf("\n%c",&response);
    }
  
 printf("\n      ******************** THANK YOU FOR COMING  *************************\n");
 printf("\20**********************   PLEASE VISIT US NEXT TIME  **************************\20 \n");
   system("pause");
   return 0;
}

void printMeals()
{
     
      printf("\20*******************  WELCOME TO HADRAMOUT RESTURANT **************************\20\n");
      printf(" \t\t\t Below is the menue:\20\n");
      printf(" \t\t\t MEALS\t\t\tPRICE:\n");
      printf(" \t\t\t \22*******************************\22\n");
      printf(" \t\t\t 1- Fish and Chips\tRM15.80\n");
      printf(" \t\t\t 2- Spaghetti\t\tRM10.50\n");
      printf(" \t\t\t 3- T-Bone Steak\tRM19.00\n");
      printf(" \t\t\t 4- Chicken Chop\tRM14.00\n");
      printf(" \t\t\t 5- Chicken Maryland\tRM12.00\n");
      printf(" \t\t\t 6- Red Lobster\t\tRM22.00\n");
      printf(" \t\t\t 7- Seafood Platter\tRM16.00\n");
      
      
      
      printf("\n");
}
void orderMeals()
{
	double totalPriceForAdult, totalPriceForChildren;
	double allPayment,discount;
         printf("                      \t\t**** ORDER MENUE****\n");  
         
         
        totalPriceForAdult =  orderForAdult();
        totalPriceForChildren = orderForChildren();
		allPayment = totalPriceForAdult + totalPriceForChildren ;
        
     printf("\n \t\t     \22**************************************\22    \n");
     printf(" \t\t   ******************  final BILL   ************      \n");
     printf(" \t\t\tadult/child\tcount\t\ttotal price\n");
     printf(" \t\t\tadults\t\t%d\t\t%5.2f\n",adultNumber,totalPriceForAdult);
     printf(" \t\t\tchildren\t%d\t\t%5.2f\n",childNumber,totalPriceForChildren);
     printf(" \t\t\tTotal bill\t\t\t%5.2f\n",allPayment );
      
	 
     
     if(allPayment < 10)
		 discount=((allPayment * 0.5)/100);
     else if(allPayment>= 10 && allPayment<20)
          discount=((allPayment * 1)/100);
     else if(allPayment>= 20 && allPayment<30)
          discount=((allPayment * 1.5)/100);
     else if(allPayment>= 30 && allPayment<40)
          discount=((allPayment * 2.0)/100);
	 else 
		  discount= ((allPayment * 5.0)/100);

          printf(" \t\t\tTotal bill after discount\t%5.2f\n",allPayment-discount);

}
double orderForAdult()
{
     int menuOption,i,amount;
      char response = 'y';
      double totalPerPerson = 0.0,totalAllPerson = 0.0;
      double tax = 5.0;
      if(adultNumber <=0)
		   printf("\n ");
	  else 
      printf("*\tadults:\n");
      for(i=0;i<adultNumber;i++)
     {
               printf("adult %d please enter your orders\n",i+1);
               while(response == 'y' || response == 'Y')
               {
                              printf("please enter your option:");
                              scanf("%d",&menuOption);
							  if(menuOption<1 || menuOption>7)
							  {
								  printf("sorry we don`t have this order \nagain! ");
								  continue;
							  }
                              printf("please enter your amount of order:");
                              scanf("%d",&amount);
                              
                              
                           totalPerPerson = totalPerPerson + (amount * price[menuOption - 1] );
                              
                              printf("\nWould you like to enter more orders(y/n):");
                              scanf("\n%c",&response);
               
                              
                           
               }
               printf("\n");
               totalAllPerson += totalAllPerson +  totalPerPerson;
               totalPerPerson = 0.0;
               response = 'y';
     }
     
     return totalAllPerson + ((totalAllPerson * tax) / 100);
}
double orderForChildren()
{
       int menuOption,i,amount;
      char response = 'y';
      double totalPerChild = 0.0,totalAllChildren = 0.0;
      double tax = 5.0,oneOrder;
       if(childNumber <=0)
		   printf("\n");
	   else
       printf("*\tChildren:\n");
       for(i=0;i<childNumber;i++)
     {
               printf("child %d please enter your orders\n",i+1);
               while(response == 'y' || response == 'Y')
               {
                              printf("please enter your option:");
                              scanf("%d",&menuOption);
							  if(menuOption<1 || menuOption>7)
							  {
								  printf("sorry we don`t have this order \nagain! ");
                                  continue;
							  }
                              printf("please enter your amount of order:");
                              scanf("%d",&amount);
                              
                              oneOrder = (price[menuOption - 1] * 60)/100 ;//this one order for a child with discount %60 of one order of adult
                              totalPerChild = totalPerChild + (amount * oneOrder)  ;
                              
							  printf("Would you like to enter more orders(y/n):");
                              scanf("\n%c",&response);
                              
                           
               }
               totalAllChildren += totalAllChildren +  totalPerChild;
               response = 'y';
               totalPerChild = 0.0;
               
               printf("\n");
               
     }
     
     return totalAllChildren + ((totalAllChildren * tax) / 100);
}


the problem is all about how i can let the user to edit the entered data for the childes and adults , and how i can disply the prices for every one. " the most important is how i can lit the user to edit what her ordered. :question: :question::question::question::question::question: please i have to submet it the nexet week.


----------



## dcghelp

The simplist way to do this is to first have all of the values correspond to an array. In order to do this have the a two-dimenionsal [n][x] array. n= #of food choices, and x is 2, child and adults. If they want to edit it ask them for which item of food. To do this display all of the choices with a corresponding number(ie. 1 = "food 1" and so on). Then when they edit it have it as food[m][0]=adults, food[m][0], where m corresponds to the food choice they gave. Have that on a loop until they say no, they dont want to edit anything anymore.

James Weber
off site backup in Los Angeles


----------



## saam

whatever.. thx for ur idea, i did my project and i got the way of doing that and i submit it and it was awesome. it was close to what u r saying. >>>>>> thx >>>> Br__b.


----------

